# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Cible batterie Vista

## Valerie94

Bonjour,

Pour renseigner un membre de mon forum qui pose la question aujourd'hui, je souhaiterais connatre la cible de la jauge de batterie sur Vista pour la cration d'un gadget (naturellement, si une rponse m'est apporte, je ne manquerai pas de renvoyer un lien vers le prsent forum).

J'ai fait beaucoup de recherches mais je n'ai rien trouv qui m'apporte la rponse.

Je vous remercie par avance de vos rponses.

Cordialement.

----------


## wakan

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum.
Je ne sais pas exactement comment crer des gadgets sur windows mais pour ce qui est de la batterie, tu as une dll qui te permet d'avoir l'tat de le batterie, le niveau de charge, ...
Je n'ai plus le nom en tte, elle se trouve trs facilement sur google.
A bientt

----------


## Valerie94

Bonjour,

Merci de ton accueil et de ta rponse.

J'ai galement trouv (sur un tuto de _dveloppez.net_ que les gadgets ont une extension _.gadget_)

Il y a galement ce chemin : _C\Users\%username%\Local Settings\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets_

Je n'ai pas de PC Vista sous la main dans la journe pour voir  quoi il mne ; je ferai donc le test ce soir en rentrant ( moins que mon membre ne me donne de bonnes nouvelles d'ici la fin de la journe).

Quoi qu'il en soit, rsolu ou pas, je posterai les rsultats ici

Cordialement

----------

